# Big Brother Finale - 9/24/14



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Not a surprising ending by any means, but a satisfying one. It ended as it should have. Derrick not only played the best game this season by far, but he also played the most perfectly flawless game in the history of the show. The two people who didn't vote for him are going to feel like fools once they watch the season and see how in control of the game Derrick was the entire time. I guess I can understand Jocastsa, because with her it was a religious thing, but what the hell was Donny thinking? Did he feel like Derrick betrayed Team America?

Speaking of Donny, I'm glad he won the $25K. I'm also really happy that Frankie wasn't even in the top three, despite his sister campaigning for him on Twitter.

So did Cody just pull a Colby Donaldson and throw away $450,000? I'm pretty sure he did. He's definitely going to be thinking about that decision for the rest of his life.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy with all the winners, Cody did what he thought was right like Colby did...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

dfergie said:


> Happy with all the winners, Cody did what he thought was right like Colby did...


Cody should've answered the puppet question like this:

"Of course I'm the puppet and Derrick is the puppeteer. I won the final HOH and he's sitting next to me instead of Victoria."

It was amusing how pissed off Christine looked during the Team America reveal.

I also noticed that Caleb was NOWHERE near Amber at any point. Wonder if somebody had a talk with him?

I'm glad Derrick won. He def. deserved it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Why does Jocasta think Derrick "fake prayed" with her? He could have been genuine in his prayers. That seemed to be what she based her vote on totally. She is just being bitter and not very Christian-like.

Donny may have voted for Cody out of some other alliance or agreement. He might have just like Cody's game better. I didn't see him as being bitter.

Overall, I enjoyed the finally and the season ended just as I had hoped! Loved that Donny got the Favorite Player prize.

I saw an article this morning that said something like "13 things overheard in the backyard" during the after-party.

One was Caleb commenting on Amber's finale outfit saying something like "She is the prettiest banana I have ever seen".

Also, Nicole said she and Hayden are officially dating and she is thinking about moving to Chicago.

Oh, here it is:

http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/news/1003194/


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

gweempose said:


> So did Cody just pull a Colby Donaldson and throw away $450,000? I'm pretty sure he did. He's definitely going to be thinking about that decision for the rest of his life.


When Cody won that last HoH I thought Derrick might be toast, if Cody played logically. But luckily Derrick dodged a bullet when Cody chose out of loyalty. I wish they'd polled the jury about who they'd have picked had it been Cody/Victoria in the final.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

markz said:


> Why does Jocasta think Derrick "fake prayed" with her? He could have been genuine in his prayers. That seemed to be what she based her vote on totally. She is just being bitter and not very Christian-like.


Totally this. It would've been better if she had been the only vote against Derrick.

Fake praying?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I predicted a 7-2 vote. After Jocosta pretty much saying she was voting against Derrick I figured there would be one more. I just wouldn't have predicted that it would be Donny.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am very happy with the result. Derrick played a great game. Cody played a good social game, but Derrick was definitely the puppet master.

And I'm happy that Donny won America's fav and that Frankie wasn't even in the top 3.

I understand why Donny voted for Cody. Donny said he thought Cody played the best social game. And Donny left his Skittles at home!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> When Cody won that last HoH I thought Derrick might be toast.


I got a moment of real excitement when Cody won the final HoH. When he evicted Victoria I thought dude you just lost yourself 1/2 a million bucks.

I wish someone asked him if he thought his biggest mistake was not taking Victoria to the final 2.

Which also makes me wonder what Derrick would have done? He said it would have gone against him not to remain loyal to Cody but I'm willing to bet he would have booted him at the last second. Guess we will never know.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Whew, during that jury discussion with Dr Will, I was getting a little worried that Derrick might not win. If that would have happened I was going to wish they would start letting the viewers vote for the final winner.

Jocasta and Caleb should never be allowed back in the BB house for even suggesting that they were going to vote for Victoria if she was in the final two.

They really need to improve the BB finale, or get rid of Julie and find someone who asks better questions (like Jeff does on Survivor). Let the jury members ask the final two whatever they want...not these softball questions agreed upon by the group. I wasn't as interested in the "big" reveal that Derrick was a cop. I wanted Julie to reveal to those morons that Donny wasn't ex-military. Then after showing the Team America clips, she asks Zach about being Amanda's brother, and not how he felt about being blamed for hiding the clothes? And why bring out the other five HG's who were evicted first and then not ask them a single question?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I wish someone asked him if he thought his biggest mistake was not taking Victoria to the final 2.
> .


#11 in the CBS link that markz pasted above:

"Thinking about taking anyone other than Derrick would have been a
betrayal I couldn't live with." - Cody

Seriously? What an idiot. Derrick would've totally understood it.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

verdugan said:


> #11 in the CBS link that markz pasted above:
> 
> "Thinking about taking anyone other than Derrick would have been a
> betrayal I couldn't live with." - Cody
> ...


Derrick understanding it had nothing to do with it, how hard is to understand that others have different morals?

Me, I would have sold Derrick down the river


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Everything turned out perfect ... Derrick wins, Donnie gets the $25k, Frankie not even in the top 3 (that might have been the best).

Gotta admit, Cody's answers to the questions were pretty damn good. I was just a little worried.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

late for dinner said:


> Derrick understanding it had nothing to do with it, how hard is to understand that others have different morals?
> 
> *Me, I would have sold Derrick down the river*


Me too. I would have said "Derrick, I know we promised each other we would go to the finals, but I have to do what's best for me to win"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Whew, during that jury discussion with Dr Will, I was getting a little worried that Derrick might not win. If that would have happened I was going to wish they would start letting the viewers vote for the final winner.
> 
> Jocasta and Caleb should never be allowed back in the BB house for even suggesting that they were going to vote for Victoria if she was in the final two.
> 
> They really need to improve the BB finale, or get rid of Julie and find someone who asks better questions (like Jeff does on Survivor). Let the jury members ask the final two whatever they want...not these softball questions agreed upon by the group. I wasn't as interested in the "big" reveal that Derrick was a cop. I wanted Julie to reveal to those morons that Donny wasn't ex-military. Then after showing the Team America clips, she asks Zach about being Amanda's brother, and not how he felt about being blamed for hiding the clothes? And why bring out the other five HG's who were evicted first and then not ask them a single question?


A predictable ending to the most predictable season in BB history. I think the only "surprise" was that it was 7-2 instead of 8-1. I'm glad Derrick won, and but I think Cody shot himself in the foot with his answers to the questions. Too many "WE" did this and "I went back to Derrick and WE decided to do this" and "I found out this and that, and then told Derrick". SO it sounded much like we all thought, Cody was Derrick's henchman. I agree, that Cody made a $450,000 decision not taking Victoria to the end. Dumb move. And in the end, I think Derrick would have respected it if he did that.

I have no problem with Julie running the finale, but the questions were WAY too softball. They seemed like they were written by the production team to avoid any kind of controversy and guarantee that Derrick wins. Also I knew the "doubt" shown by CBS after the Dr. Will session, was another red herring in a season full of obvious red herrings.

We also predicted Donny would win most popular player. He was framed for that award the whole season by the production team.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Me too. I would have said "Derrick, I know we promised each other we would go to the finals, but I have to do what's best for me to win"


I would almost bet that Derrick would have done the same had the shoe been on the other foot.

All that being said, best part of the entire season was Frankie not being in top 3 of AFP. Made the whole thing worthwhile.  I'll admit I got scared for a minute when Julie said they had the most votes ever placed. I assumed that meant that Frankie's sister had rallied her Twitter followers and Frankie had won. Glad I was wrong!


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> I would almost bet that Derrick would have done the same had the shoe been on the other foot.


I can't decide if you are saying that you agree that Derrick would have sold him out, or that he would have still taken Cody.

Either way, I think he would have taken Cody as well, since he was pretty sure he could convince the jury to vote for him, regardless, and that way he doesn't have to have *ANY* blood on his hands (which was a big thing for him this year).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't believe Derrick for a second when he says he would have taken Cody.

Why did they bring out the other houseguests?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I would almost bet that Derrick would have done the same had the shoe been on the other foot.
> 
> All that being said, best part of the entire season was Frankie not being in top 3 of AFP. Made the whole thing worthwhile.  * I'll admit I got scared for a minute when Julie said they had the most votes ever placed. I assumed that meant that Frankie's sister had rallied her Twitter followers and Frankie had won.* Glad I was wrong!


I had the exact same reaction when Julie said that.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Squeak said:


> I can't decide if you are saying that you agree that Derrick would have sold him out, or that he would have still taken Cody.
> 
> Either way, I think he would have taken Cody as well, since he was pretty sure he could convince the jury to vote for him, regardless, and that way he doesn't have to have *ANY* blood on his hands (which was a big thing for him this year).


Sorry, wasn't clear. I think Derrick would have sold him out. He would have felt bad about it, but I believe at the end of the day (Caleb? lol) he would have justified it as doing it for his family.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

pros to Derrick for coming up with that "I wasn't nominated once in 54 times". That was pretty powerfull.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I definitely think Derrick would have taken Cody to the final 2. He knew he could beat either of them. Taking the better player gets him more respect.

Cody winning the final HOH was Derrick's worst case scenario. There was the chance that Cody wouldn't take him, since (at least in my mind) there was no way Cody could beat Derrick, but could beat Victoria. Cody played a good game, and I don't think there would have been much bitterness on the jury that he took Victoria: it was his only path to the money.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I had the exact same reaction when Julie said that.


Julie botched that whole thing and got kind of tongue tied. She said something like "The top three vote getters were Donny, Nicole (and I forget who was the third), and then said "BUT", and I immediately thought there was someone who got more votes than them or they were some other factor and they were going to give it to Frankie. If she had simply said, the top three vote getters were Donny, Nicole (number 3), with Donny the winner (or something like that) it would have made more sense. She kind of muddled her way through it. Not Julie's best night.

BTW, that was an AWFULLY short Q&A with Victoria!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Zach was the third.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> Derrick understanding it had nothing to do with it, how hard is to understand that others have different morals?
> 
> Me, I would have sold Derrick down the river


In real life? Absolutely Cody did the right thing. I would be proud of him, and I would've done the same thing?

In Big Brother, where the object is to win $500k? His decision was stupid. And just like you, I would've taken Victoria to the final 2.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I would *almost *bet that Derrick would have done the same had the shoe been on the other foot.


Almost? I would guarantee it 100%!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> BTW, that was an AWFULLY short Q&A with Victoria!


Well it's not like that she would have had anything to say that could remotely be considered a contribution to the show whatsoever.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

Did anybody notice than when Julie announced it was time to reveal America's Player that Jocasta immediately began to primp herself. I think she actually believed she was going to be in the running.

I also got a kick out of watching Frankie during the AP reveal. No surprise he thought he was going to be the winner, but I was hoping for a more obvious disappointed look when he wasn't even in the top 3.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I think Frankie truly believe that he was America's Favorite Player & would surely win the money. The look on his face when Julie announced how many votes there were seemed convinced that it was because of him.
The only interaction I saw between Caleb & Amber was when he walked up to her & grabbed her right hand with his left hand & put it on his shoulder. Then they were out of the camera shot & I couldn't see anything else that happened. He claimed that he was going to walk up & kiss her if she didn't kiss him first.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll echo all of the "Glad Derrick won" and "Glad Frankie got nothing" comments.

I will say the look on Cody's face right before he evicted Victoria had me a little worried. I believe he was at least strongly considering getting rid of Derrick.

I just hate(as usual) that it an hour and a half. If it's going to be that long just get to the winner in the first 45 minutes or so and then talk to the jury and other evictees a bit more. I like hearing them tell secrets and finds out things that happened in the house.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought that Frankie hid his disappointment very well, but he certainly looked strained. I was very surprised he didn't make top 3.

I would guess that Frankie is holed up somewhere watching the entire season from beginning to end while simultaneously on his laptop looking at BB sites and Twitter. I think he is in for a disappointment.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

nmiller855 said:


> I think Frankie truly believe that he was America's Favorite Player & would surely win the money. The look on his face when Julie announced how many votes there were seemed convinced that it was because of him.


I actually thought that Julie was going to say "and the winner of AFP is..." and before she could anounce the name, Frankie would step forward.

Like others, I would have liked to see more interaction with the jury and the other evicted HG's. I like hearing the HG's that have seen the show on TV point out to some of the jury members what people realy think of them. I would have loved for one of them to tell Frankie that he is not as great and well liked as he thinks he is.

Did anyone watch Survivor? During one of the commercial breaks, they went to Julie "live" on the BB set anouncing there was 30 minutes until the BB finale. As she was talking they showed video of Derrick in one room rehearsing his speech, then they showed Code in another room rehearsing his speech, then they showed Victoria in front of the bathroom mirror putting on makeup. That said it all.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Jagman_sl said:


> I also got a kick out of watching Frankie during the AP reveal.





nmiller855 said:


> I think Frankie truly believe that he was America's Favorite Player & would surely win the money.





Tracy said:


> I thought that Frankie hid his disappointment very well, but he certainly looked strained.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Whew, during that jury discussion with Dr Will, I was getting a little worried that Derrick might not win.


I wasn't fooled for a second by that discussion. It was so obviously edited to fake us out, and it wasn't even edited well. They even took one of Zach's comments mid sentence to try and twist the meaning and make it seem like he was praising Cody.

The only thing the entire episode that had me a tiny bit nervous about Derrick making it to the end was when they showed Cody in the diary room saying something like "If Derrick and I don't make it to the end together, it will be the biggest blindside in Big Brother history". Given the show's constant use of red herrings, I worried that they might possibly be trying to hide Cody's true intentions from us.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

late for dinner said:


> Me, I would have sold Derrick down the river





bryhamm said:


> Me too. I would have said "Derrick, I know we promised each other we would go to the finals, but I have to do what's best for me to win"





Steveknj said:


> I agree, that Cody made a $450,000 decision not taking Victoria to the end. Dumb move. And in the end, I think Derrick would have respected it if he did that.


There is no doubt in my mind that Cody would have won the game if he took Victoria to the end, and I agree that Derrick would have still voted for him. Sure, he would have been pissed off, but he doesn't strike me as the kind of player who would have voted emotionally in that situation. Only an idiot would have voted for Victoria (i.e. Caleb). 

What's amazing, though, is that Cody never even wavered in is loyalty to Derrick. In my eyes, that should be attributed 100% to Derrick's brilliant gameplay. People keep talking about Cody's great social game, but the reality is that Derrick played an even better social game. It was just more covert. It will be a long time before we see such a dominant player again. I really hope he gets to come back for an all-star season.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gweempose said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that Cody would have won the game if he took Victoria to the end, and I agree that Derrick would have still voted for him. Sure, he would have been pissed off, but he doesn't strike me as the kind of player who would have voted emotionally in that situation. Only an idiot would have voted for Victoria (i.e. Caleb).
> 
> What's amazing, though, is that Cody never even wavered in is loyalty to Derrick. In my eyes, that should be attributed 100% to Derrick's brilliant gameplay. People keep talking about Cody's great social game, but the reality is that Derrick played an even better social game. It was just more covert. It will be a long time before we see such a dominant player again. I really hope he gets to come back for an all-star season.


Yea for all that Cody talked about what a great social game he had, Derrick had 3 people in the final 4 that more than likely would have taken him to the final.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> I definitely think Derrick would have taken Cody to the final 2. He knew he could beat either of them. Taking the better player gets him more respect.


I was convinced all along that Derrick was planning on taking Victoria to the final two, but then he said something in this episode about needing to knock out Victoria to guarantee that he and Cody were in the final two. It's possible that is was merely a red herring that the producers made him say, but it left me thinking that he really was going to take Cody to the end. I'm sure Derrick realized that Cody couldn't beat him, and he would much rather have Cody come in second place and get the $50K than Victoria. Plus, if he had taken Victoria, he would have probably lost a good friend in the process.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

gweempose said:


> Only an idiot would have voted for Victoria (i.e. Caleb).


Nicole warned Derrick that Victoria would get a few votes on the jury. She also told him most people hated Cody most of all. Derrick was taking Cody the whole time. But, not out of loyalty.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

In the 15 seasons with this nominating format, the Final HOH winner has won the game 10 times. Cody losing broke a streak of 6 consecutive winners that were the final HOH.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

gweempose said:


> What's amazing, though, is that Cody never even wavered in is loyalty to Derrick. In my eyes, that should be attributed 100% to Derrick's brilliant gameplay. People keep talking about Cody's great social game, but the reality is that Derrick played an even better social game. It was just more covert. It will be a long time before we see such a dominant player again.


Hopefully we'll never see another cast that can be so easily dominated. I'll give Derrick credit for playing a great game, but if there were other good players in the game, it would have been more interesting to watch.

The Big Brother casting department needs to be fired or retrained. They've come up with two dud seasons in a row. I expect to see some sort of All Stars cast next year.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Derrick would've taken Cody because he knew that he could beat him. Cody took Derrick knowing that he would lose. He wasn't sure that he could beat Victoria and losing to Derrick is a lot more respectable than losing to Victoria. 

Also, I don't think the casting department is the problem. The producers are looking for certain types and have the final decision. The same group cast a great group for Big Brother Canada last year. Strong females, multiple masterminds, etc.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

nmiller855 said:


> I think Frankie truly believe that he was America's Favorite Player & would surely win the money. The look on his face when Julie announced how many votes there were seemed convinced that it was because of him.
> The only interaction I saw between Caleb & Amber was when he walked up to her & grabbed her right hand with his left hand & put it on his shoulder. Then they were out of the camera shot & I couldn't see anything else that happened. He claimed that he was going to walk up & kiss her if she didn't kiss him first.


It sounded like a house guest even said "Frankie" before Julie said Donny... thinking it would be Frankie, too.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

So, I watched the talk yesterday because I was interested in hearing what Derrick had to say. I was quit disappointed when they decided to bring Frankie on the show as well. Why Frankie? Why not runner up Cody? Plus it felt like they spent more time talking to Frankie then Derrick too. I've never really watched the Talk after the final, do they normally take two people with them or is it usually only the winner?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Lopey said:


> So, I watched the talk yesterday because I was interested in hearing what Derrick had to say. I was quit disappointed when they decided to bring Frankie on the show as well. Why Frankie? Why not runner up Cody? Plus it felt like they spent more time talking to Frankie then Derrick too. I've never really watched the Talk after the final, do they normally take two people with them or is it usually only the winner?


In the past, I think it was only the winner. I recorded it, and was looking forward to watching it, but now a little less so knowing that Frankie will be on.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The talk had the final 3 in season 14. No one was invited last year.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> It sounded like a house guest even said "Frankie" before Julie said Donny... thinking it would be Frankie, too.


I heard that as well. I kept rewinding it trying to see who said it, but never figured it out. Sounded too loud (ie: close to a mic) to have come from the audience, but maybe it did. But the split second before Julie announced the names, someone said "Frankie" plain as day.



Lopey said:


> So, I watched the talk yesterday because I was interested in hearing what Derrick had to say. I was quit disappointed when they decided to bring Frankie on the show as well. Why Frankie? Why not runner up Cody? Plus it felt like they spent more time talking to Frankie then Derrick too. I've never really watched the Talk after the final, do they normally take two people with them or is it usually only the winner?


What's even more odd is that they had Frankie scheduled before the finale even took place. I think he was Julie's pet this year and she had already arranged for him to come on the show.

Did anyone else notice that the entire night, Frankie managed to position himself right beside Julie. Like if there was a shot of Julie standing amongst the entire group, Frankie was always right beside her hamming it up for the camera.

In other Frankie news, I read that he and Zach are trying to get cast as a team for The Amazing Race. Blah!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Great ending. Kudos to Derrick he played an outstanding game yet came across incredibly low key from day one. No real drama, not huge "in your face" forms of manipulation like past "best ever" players. He played a near perfect game IMO.

So happy to see see Donnie win too. 

Good riddance ya fake/phoney Jocasta..ditto to Frankie.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I heard that as well. I kept rewinding it trying to see who said it, but never figured it out. Sounded too loud (ie: close to a mic) to have come from the audience, but maybe it did. But the split second before Julie announced the names, someone said "Frankie" plain as day.
> 
> What's even more odd is that they had Frankie scheduled before the finale even took place. I think he was Julie's pet this year and she had already arranged for him to come on the show.
> 
> ...


Yep, noticed that too. When Julie was about to announce the AF award, he looked like he was poised to just grab Julies envelope and wave thank you to the camera right then and there. Glad he failed to make even the top 3. LOL!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Yep, noticed that too. When Julie was about to announce the AF award, he looked like he was poised to just grab Julies envelope and wave thank you to the camera right then and there. Glad he failed to make even the top 3. LOL!


I noticed in one group shot, he kept pivoting, posing, pivoting, posing, etc. Get over yourself already Frankie!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

What sets Derrick's game apart from all the winners before him is how he managed to completely hide everything he was doing the entire game. Not a single player realized how manipulative he was until they got to the jury house and were able to compare notes with each other.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lopey said:


> So, I watched the talk yesterday because I was interested in hearing what Derrick had to say. I was quit disappointed when they decided to bring Frankie on the show as well. Why Frankie? Why not runner up Cody? Plus it felt like they spent more time talking to Frankie then Derrick too. I've never really watched the Talk after the final, do they normally take two people with them or is it usually only the winner?


They had Frankie on because of his sister. They get lots of free publicity out of that relationship. Frankie doesn't deserve the attention, but he's riding his sister's fame for all it can get him. He's worthless on his own, but attach the last name and he gets them headlines.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

markz said:


> I noticed in one group shot, he kept pivoting, posing, pivoting, posing, etc. Get over yourself already Frankie!


Excuse me! Don't you know that is a social media MOGUL you are talking about?!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

gweempose said:


> What sets Derrick's game apart from all the winners before him is how he managed to completely hide everything he was doing the entire game. Not a single player realized how manipulative he was until they got to the jury house and were able to compare notes with each other.


Yep and it was genius on his part. All the other "best" players had some big showy act they started to put on for both the house and the cameras (DR) and got all melodramatic during some parts of their season. Derrick flat out blended into the woodwork day in and day out, yet still said all the right things all while showing next to no emotion at all.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I did notice in one of the shots from things overheard was a picture of Caleb with his shirt off. I feel he was also disappointed that not only did he not win America's Favorite player he didn't even make the top three either.
Now he can focus on his acting/singing/fitness model contracts that are just waiting for him to choose.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Derrick was a master at playing that house and the personalities in it. A lot of people don't like the seasons with a dominant player and few surprises, but I enjoy watching a player successfully execute a plan. Like Boston Rob when he won Survivor, I enjoyed watching him operate.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gweempose said:


> What sets Derrick's game apart from all the winners before him is how he managed to completely hide everything he was doing the entire game. Not a single player realized how manipulative he was until they got to the jury house and were able to compare notes with each other.


Didn't Nicole realize it?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

nmiller855 said:


> I did notice in one of the shots from things overheard was a picture of Caleb with his shirt off. I feel he was also disappointed that not only did he not win America's Favorite player he didn't even make the top three either.
> Now he can focus on his acting/singing/fitness model contracts that are just waiting for him to choose.


Don't forget gay porn!



JFriday said:


> Didn't Nicole realize it?


Yes, she of all people did notice. She compared him to Dan Gheesling.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

hefe said:


> Derrick was a master at playing that house and the personalities in it. A lot of people don't like the seasons with a dominant player and few surprises, but I enjoy watching a player successfully execute a plan. Like Boston Rob when he won Survivor, I enjoyed watching him operate.


And that was the most boring season of Survivor as well  Great gameplay doesn't equate to an exciting season, unless there are several people playing great games that go against one another.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> And that was the most boring season of Survivor as well  Great gameplay doesn't equate to an exciting season, unless there are several people playing great games that go against one another.


Different strokes.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

This season was good. Sure, there were some people that really didn't know how to play the game but there were several decent players and a couple of very good players. The thing I liked most was there were no truly mean and hateful people. People like Evel Dick, and what was that meatheads name, Howie??? Those types should never be on a "fun" reality show. 

Makes me kinda wish we had two per year.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

markz said:


> Yes, she of all people did notice. She compared him to Dan Gheesling.


And that was her fatal mistake of actually telling him that. Had she kept that to herself, she might have lasted longer in the game. This eviction and Donnie's is what makes the name "Hit man" actually fit for Derrick.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Lopey said:


> And that was her fatal mistake of actually telling him that. Had she kept that to herself, she might have lasted longer in the game. This eviction and Donnie's is what makes the name "Hit man" actually fit for Derrick.


And if she had shared that thought with others, Derrick may have been targeted!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

markz said:


> And if she had shared that thought with others, Derrick may have been targeted!


But, because of his social game and how he befriended everyone, she thought that she was just giving him a compliment and not realizing that she was instead making a threat.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I give Derrick the biggest props for realizing Victoria's value. While everybody else had no use for her, he figured it out!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I give Derrick the biggest props for realizing Victoria's value. While everybody else had no use for her, he figured it out!


Donny voted for Cody because he had promised him that if he made the final he'd vote for him. He said it was because Cody always treated him with respect and was nice to him.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Lopey said:


> But, because of his social game and how he befriended everyone, she thought that she was just giving him a compliment and not realizing that she was instead making a threat.


I would agree with that!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I give Derrick the biggest props for realizing Victoria's value. While everybody else had no use for her, he figured it out!


What is her value again?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Lopey said:


> And that was her fatal mistake of actually telling him that. Had she kept that to herself, she might have lasted longer in the game. This eviction and Donnie's is what makes the name "Hit man" actually fit for Derrick.


It's over so this isn't really a spoiler, but the way that it happened


Spoiler



did not match the tv edit at all. Yes, she compared him to Dan, and he was reluctant to go after Frankie at first. But a few hours later, he & Cody were the ones strongly pushing for Caleb to backdoor Frankie. Caleb wouldn't do it. Nicole went home because of Caleb not Derrick. Derrick didn't get his way that week, and it didn't fit his mastermind edit so they left that part out.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Big Brother ruined survivor for me. I watched Big Brother first and it started with who was voted out of survivor. Damn it!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> Big Brother ruined survivor for me. I watched Big Brother first and it started with who was voted out of survivor. Damn it!


This. Although it didn't ruin it, just spoil it.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

EscapeGoat said:


> The Big Brother casting department needs to be fired or retrained. They've come up with two dud seasons in a row. I expect to see some sort of All Stars cast next year.


I thought I read that this seasons ratings/numbers were the highest they've ever been and that's part of the reason they extended the season by a week.

Hardly a "dud" season.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> The thing I liked most was there were no truly mean and hateful people. People like Evel Dick, and what was that meatheads name, Howie??? Those types should never be on a "fun" reality show.


+1!


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I also liked that a bunch of this year's group didn't sit around smoking cigarettes or begging for alcohol like some of the seasons in the past.
I also liked the milder language.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nmiller855 said:


> I also liked that a bunch of this year's group didn't sit around smoking cigarettes or begging for alcohol like some of the seasons in the past.
> I also liked the milder language.


and that it wasn't a bunch of horndogs looking for a hookup.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> and that it wasn't a bunch of horndogs looking for a hookup.


How could you go the entire season without noticing Caleb?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

2004raptor said:


> How could you go the entire season without noticing Caleb?


What?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> What?


Sorry, it was a weak attempt at pointing out how desperate Caleb was to get with Amber.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I agree with that, too, Scandia. Caleb was the only one that appeared desperate. He told Jeff in one of his exit interviews that he thought God put Amber in the house for him.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I kind of liked the cast this year in retrospect. But the problem i had with this season is mostly because the cast was played so well by Derrick, it made the whole season predictable. It was more fun watching CBS try and come up with the red herring of the week than the actual result.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wouldn't put Caleb's puppy dog infatuation with Amber in the same category as a horndog looking for a hookup


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Right--Caleb would marry her tomorrow.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I finally watched The Talk. They spent way more time on Frankie than they did on Derrick. It was very annoying.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I'm glad I didn't watch the talk since Frankie was on there. He may consider himself a media mogul among the 12 year olds but if I had a 12 year old that had watched him prancing around in his underwear & they heard the horrible comments he made about Victoria, I would be very disappointed.
His Big Brother time should have been over when he was voted out after telling the guys that he was the most powerful & would dictate the winner. He had no place on the talk unless it was him & his sister.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

nmiller855 said:


> I also liked that a bunch of this year's group didn't sit around smoking cigarettes or begging for alcohol like some of the seasons in the past.
> I also liked the milder language.


ironic part was the language coming out of Frankie was some of the worst.

The lack of smoking was nice, as that was something that looks just really negative on TV; and a lot of people noticed that.

I enjoyed the season and how clean Derrick's game was. Hell, the things Cody was saying in the final questions and the fact that he took Derrick instead of Victoria sealed the deal that Derrick was running the show - from every angle.

Don't get me wrong, I bet that Derrick and Cody did form a true friendship, but Derrick did say his primary goal there was to win. Why would have Derrick picked? I'm not sure, but I really do think he could have a good reason/justification for picking either one.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have a feeling that CBS must have a new cigarette ban for the house.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

wil released his bb16saga finale video:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WscP0KelMU=6s&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> wil released his bb16saga finale video:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WscP0KelMU=6s&feature=youtu.be[/media]


Good finale. I wonder if Donny's pants falling down (around 3:28) was planned?


----------

